# South Nation Archery ?



## PEGE (Nov 22, 2008)

I've been there to shoot a couple times.
Great people, very nice....
Give them a shout to see on your pricing


----------



## steely5 (Dec 6, 2008)

give Lary a call before you drive there and he can tell you what he's got and how fast he can get it good guy to deal with,realy knows his stuff.
his number should be on his website
http://www.southnationarchery.com/


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

steely5 said:


> give Lary a call before you drive there and he can tell you what he's got and how fast he can get it good guy to deal with,realy knows his stuff.
> his number should be on his website
> http://www.southnationarchery.com/


Hey,Thanks,Called and Talked to him today,He is half the price for getting arrows fletched then the other shop i was dealing with,unreal and its only 25.00 to get my String and cables changed,I will not be going back to the other shop at all ever again,His prices are insanely over priced.I think i finnaly found a guy and shop i can trust agian since Gobbles n Grunt went out of Business.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

great service for sure....


----------



## Tom Wood (Apr 1, 2012)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> Hey,Thanks,Called and Talked to him today,He is half the price for getting arrows fletched then the other shop i was dealing with,unreal and its only 25.00 to get my String and cables changed,I will not be going back to the other shop at all ever again,His prices are insanely over priced.I think i finnaly found a guy and shop i can trust agian since Gobbles n Grunt went out of Business.


Why don't you visit us at That Hunting Store in Richmond? We are a lot closer to Lanark and have fair pricing and superb service. SN Archery is a great shop too but we also charge $25 for labour to install new string and cables.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Larry and Kathleen have between them something like 90 years of archery experience.

Larry is a former US target team member and an awesome bowhunter. Kathleen is a top-level certified international coach. You won't find more archery knowledge across all aspects of the sport than with these two.


----------



## Nudlebush (Jun 24, 2007)

Larry and Kathy operate a true "PRO SHOP" from shooting classes/instruction, equipment advise etc....you name it. 
South Nation's student have competed world wide, set tons of new records and have definately left a mark in the archery world.

Two thumbs up.
Larry will even throw in the odd tall hunting for good measure. :wink:


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Tom Wood said:


> Why don't you visit us at That Hunting Store in Richmond? We are a lot closer to Lanark and have fair pricing and superb service. SN Archery is a great shop too but we also charge $25 for labour to install new string and cables.


No thanks,been in there a few times and was not overly pleased with some of the Service and the pricing on getting my fletching done,i was told it was $4.00 to get an arrow fletched when i had my own wraps pre installed and supplied my own vanes,then was charged $4.50 ,an extra .50 cent a arrow,not about the money,it was about being told 1 price then getting charged another.Your twice as expensive to get arrows fletched then other places.Anyway,it's nothing personal,its just business and i will not be taking my business back to that store.Did i mention that 2 of the arrows the Vanes fell off after the 3-4 shot when i got them back and yes i let them sit for a couple days.All the Best for the Store and everything,i was not happy and wont be back.Grizz


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Nudlebush said:


> Larry and Kathy operate a true "PRO SHOP" from shooting classes/instruction, equipment advise etc....you name it.
> South Nation's student have competed world wide, set tons of new records and have definately left a mark in the archery world.
> 
> Two thumbs up.
> Larry will even throw in the odd tall hunting for good measure. :wink:


Oh there getting my business from now on,i wont be going anywhere else.Cheers,Grizz


----------



## Tom Wood (Apr 1, 2012)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> No thanks,been in there a few times and was not overly pleased with some of the Service and the pricing on getting my fletching done,i was told it was $4.00 to get an arrow fletched when i had my own wraps pre installed and supplied my own vanes,then was charged $4.50 ,an extra .50 cent a arrow,not about the money,it was about being told 1 price then getting charged another.Your twice as expensive to get arrows fletched then other places.Anyway,it's nothing personal,its just business and i will not be taking my business back to that store.Did i mention that 2 of the arrows the Vanes fell off after the 3-4 shot when i got them back and yes i let them sit for a couple days.All the Best for the Store and everything,i was not happy and wont be back.Grizz



Were your arrows the funky zebra fletches? If so I did those myself and if there was an issue why wouldn't you let us know? Plus if you think that because we charge that amount to refletch arrows makes us too expensive that is dumb grizz. You called US insanely overpriced. If two bucks makes us insane then knock yourself out. We are open seven days a week, often stay late to help customers and bust our humps keeping stock on the shelves at a fair price. I want to know what makes us "overpriced" so I can pass it on to Robert. Customer service is not taken lightly at our shop. Speak up to us if you have issues, please don't rant on here over two bucks for arrow fletch.


Regards.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Tom Wood said:


> Were your arrows the funky zebra fletches? If so I did those myself and if there was an issue why wouldn't you let us know? Plus if you think that because we charge that amount to refletch arrows makes us too expensive that is dumb grizz. You called US insanely overpriced. If two bucks makes us insane then knock yourself out. We are open seven days a week, often stay late to help customers and bust our humps keeping stock on the shelves at a fair price. I want to know what makes us "overpriced" so I can pass it on to Robert. Customer service is not taken lightly at our shop. Speak up to us if you have issues, please don't rant on here over two bucks for arrow fletch.
> 
> 
> Regards.


I Will rant over 2 Dollars per arrow if i choose too,If i can get it done for half the price from another shop then i wont be taking it to yours,i dont like the service i had received a few previous times when i was in there,the young lad who has tied my peeps in was great,while othwrs i found arrogant and seemed to think i know nothing about archery equipment,i worked for an archery shop out west and have a pretty good sence of Archery equipment and Bows.I Was told a Price and then charged a Higher price and your store is $2.00 Per arrow more expensive,so i do understand business is to make money but you wont be making any more from me,i do wish you and your shop all the best,your the one who brought up the name of the shop,not me.And Please dont even get me started on how my Best Buddies String and Cables(New) were put on about 6 weeks ago,you guys also lost him as a customer.Anyway.Like i said,It's just business and you have lost mine.Grizz


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Anyway,I Will enjoy the drive down to South Nation Archery later this week,Get another 12 Arrows Fletched,get my New String and Cables put on along with my old mans new bow(2011 Pse Axe 7) set up and tuned.But boy do i ever miss Reg and Gobbles n Grunt,that man treated all his clients like a friend,too bad it played out like it did,i enjoyed every minute i spent in there with him and Bob.Now that was Customer Service!


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

Did you order the omen through the other shop? So you would have to cancel it then.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Rod Savini said:


> Did you order the omen through the other shop? So you would have to cancel it then.


Lol,Nope i ordered it from another shop,there not a Pse dealer.


----------



## Tom Wood (Apr 1, 2012)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> I Will rant over 2 Dollars per arrow if i choose too,If i can get it done for half the price from another shop then i wont be taking it to yours,i dont like the service i had received a few previous times when i was in there,the young lad who has tied my peeps in was great,while othwrs i found arrogant and seemed to think i know nothing about archery equipment,i worked for an archery shop out west and have a pretty good sence of Archery equipment and Bows.I Was told a Price and then charged a Higher price and your store is $2.00 Per arrow more expensive,so i do understand business is to make money but you wont be making any more from me,i do wish you and your shop all the best,your the one who brought up the name of the shop,not me.And Please dont even get me started on how my Best Buddies String and Cables(New) were put on about 6 weeks ago,you guys also lost him as a customer.Anyway.Like i said,It's just business and you have lost mine.Grizz


Once again, if there was a problem, why not let us know? If you felt like you were treated poorly tell US! You brought up the issue on a public forum, I merely invited you to visit our shop and YOU divulged that it was us, NOT ME! I have plenty of experience in customer service and I am incapable of helping those who won't allow it.

We have built up a very good rapport with our loyal clientele so I'm not at all concerned with your opinions on an internet forum. Enjoy your drives to Winchester, they are amongst the best shop in all of Ontario and will treat you well. They always have provided good service and their expertise is not to be questioned. Kathy even made me a new string after hours when I blew one up during deer season when I was 16 years old. (22 years ago) I killed my first deer the next day. I never forgot her kindness in helping me out in a jam.

I hope you get everything all sorted out.

regards.


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> Lol,Nope i ordered it from another shop,there not a Pse dealer.


Mine was given til the end of the month PSE told my dealer and we ordered around the same time so I am thinking you will get yours a week or 2 after mine.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Tom Wood said:


> Once again, if there was a problem, why not let us know? If you felt like you were treated poorly tell US! You brought up the issue on a public forum, I merely invited you to visit our shop and YOU divulged that it was us, NOT ME! I have plenty of experience in customer service and I am incapable of helping those who won't allow it.
> 
> We have built up a very good rapport with our loyal clientele so I'm not at all concerned with your opinions on an internet forum. Enjoy your drives to Winchester, they are amongst the best shop in all of Ontario and will treat you well. They always have provided good service and their expertise is not to be questioned. Kathy even made me a new string after hours when I blew one up during deer season when I was 16 years old. (22 years ago) I killed my first deer the next day. I never forgot her kindness in helping me out in a jam.
> 
> ...


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

I Have also had Great Dealings with Norris Bait n Tackle,Great Service and Freindly people for sure.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> Tom Wood said:
> 
> 
> > Once again, if there was a problem, why not let us know? If you felt like you were treated poorly tell US! You brought up the issue on a public forum, I merely invited you to visit our shop and YOU divulged that it was us, NOT ME! I have plenty of experience in customer service and I am incapable of helping those who won't allow it.
> ...


----------



## Tom Wood (Apr 1, 2012)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> GrizzlyMan1980 said:
> 
> 
> > I Meant i did not want 1 Black Vane on the 11 Arrows i got Fletched,I Wanted 4 Arrows all done in Black Vanes and the others all done in White tiger Stripes,oh well they looked great and i was not disapointed in the Fletching job,you have to realize that not all your customers are Stupid and no nothings,i take and spend all my free time shooting,tinkering,buying or selling archery equipment,i actually have knowledge of Archery and Equipment having worked Part time in a Shop.I Was once told by someone in a Shop that isnt a Pse Dealer by a Worker,"That you couldnt give me one of those pieces of junk to shoot' lets just say i put down the sight,stabilizer and Lumenoks i was just about to purchase,my buddy and i also were going to purchase our Spring Turkey tags in there,We didnt,I Wont mention the name of the Shop but it was close to where i live.I get sick of dealing with arrogance and attitude when i am shopping.I Work hard for my money and i will spend it the way i like.
> ...


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Tom Wood said:


> GrizzlyMan1980 said:
> 
> 
> > Good for you, keep hiding on the internet instead of talking in person. I'm done with this thread and won't be replying again. I've offered to assist but you clearly don't want that.
> ...


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Everything i stated in this thread was 110% The Truth,So i hope everyone takes you with a Grain of Salt and i dont hide from anything or anybody.But i have found another shop to go to,so you dont have to worry about my business anymore.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Spoke with Larry on the Phone today,Very helpful,See you later next week!!Great Customer service,Glad i was put in touch with this Shop.Thanks Guys!Grizz


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Glad to hear it worked out.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Worked out great just waiting for a New Axe 7 to come in for the Old man then we are gonna take a ride,Enjoy the day and get his Bow setup the way he wants and i am gonna get my Twisted Archer String and Cables put on my Bows and maybe pick up a few small items,i just bought my Own Fletching Jig today so i will be fletching my own arrows from here on in,just peace of mind,knowing they will be done the exact way i want them.Bought an Ez Fletch,i fletched arrows,put string and cables on,tied in peeps etc out west for 6 months so i am pretty handy at those things.Enjoy Opening Weekend of Bass guys,i am sure going too ,Heading up to the Camp tommorow afternoon and gonna have a Blast this weekend,Cheers,Grizz


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

We spent 2.5 Hours in with Larry today,I Got my New String and Cables put on,the old man got his new Axe 7 set up and shootin on,i have nothing but great things to say about Larry and his Wife,Larry was a Great guy to Deal with,Chat with and definitly a Great Bowtech.We will be taking all our business to him from now on,Thanks to all you guys who Recommended him too me in Pm's.He Truly is as Great a Guy as i was told and was a delight to deal with him,and the drive isnt that bad,even thinking of headin down once a week to shoot there.Thanks Larry for a Great Afternoon,Cheers,Grizz


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

I work at Norris's and they are truley AWESOME people... And have no problem helping people out in a jam thats for sure.... Ive been working for Roger and Connie for 3 years now and have not had a customer leave my archery section dissapointed or questioning my work. Great people and a Great store.. Truley a wonderful place.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

XXX_Shooter said:


> I work at Norris's and they are truley AWESOME people... And have no problem helping people out in a jam thats for sure.... Ive been working for Roger and Connie for 3 years now and have not had a customer leave my archery section dissapointed or questioning my work. Great people and a Great store.. Truley a wonderful place.


Last summer i had Chris Put my String back on My Crx 32 and then had him change my Strings,Great guy and Amazing Shooter,I Would always go there to get anything done,And i was told Chris Learned shootin at Larry's.Chris is a Great Tech,Seen first hand and have been told from everybody i met,He's a Great Guy,I Know he is,I Have met him,I Hope he destroys the Competition for Years to Come,I bought my Browning Bps from Roger and enjoy dealing with Norris,First rate Shop,No Doubt.Congrats Chris,You deserve it.Grizz


----------



## s72 (Jan 23, 2011)

Bought my Z7 from Norris, love that store,worth the 2 hour drive to Westport for a visit!


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks Grizz ans S72 means alot..... I do my best to help out and answer questions to the best of my knowledge. Thanks again guys and hope to see you out there again.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Just got back from South Nation Archery spent 3 Hrs this afternoon,Shooting both my Bows and Getting the New Sets of String and Cables settled in on both,Had a Great time and enjoy talking to Larry,Great Guy and Definitly knows his Equipment,Thanks Larry for everything,Grizz


----------

